# first signs of algae growth in a new tank



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

hey ive had my tank up and running for about 2 months now with 2 oscars and a blue lobster and i am starting to get some algae growing on my decorations, the glass is slightly slimmey and the few real plants i have in the tank have it on there.. was just wondering if this was normal or not and how would be the best way to get rid of it if it is a problem... i had a very small pleco at first but sadly he was ate by the lobster, maybe a large pleco would take care of everything? thanks for any info


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

Sounds like high Phosphate levels... Lobsters and such pretty much eat anything meaty they can get their claws on... depending on your filtration system, for a super cheap solution to this is a nylon stocking filled with some kind of Phos removal media like Rowa-Phos, tied off, and placed in an area of high water flow... (See manufacturers recommended amount and how long to leave it in) just my $.02


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

i think i may have been over feeding, could that promote algae growth?


----------



## 064nuno (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes over feeding will make your tank grow algee


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What do your nitrates read?


----------



## kweenbee2791 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have 3 cichlids. My experience with real plants is RUN SCREAMING from them! Not only did they yuck up my tank, I wound up with a 9 month old snail problem after I got rid of the infected plants! Algea wafers are a very ecomonical and less-messy way to give your fish their greens! My fish love them!! Actually, they never even fed on the real plants or gave them a second look at them anyway. Snails can be kinda cool in a tank, but they multiply so rapidly that they're more of a nuisance than anything. Live plants also add to tank chemistry levels and frequency that they need to be cleaned. I don't want to discourage live plants. Many people swear by them and want their fish to have natural greens. I am only sharing my personal experience and advice. Usually, cichlids will rearrange their substrate and other surroundings to suit their preference, and often uproot real or fake plants, and need supplements regardless, for that reason. Mine have. They are all in the area of 3-4 inches right now.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

kweenbee2791 said:


> I have 3 cichlids. My experience with real plants is RUN SCREAMING from them! Not only did they yuck up my tank, I wound up with a 9 month old snail problem after I got rid of the infected plants! Algea wafers are a very ecomonical and less-messy way to give your fish their greens! My fish love them!! Actually, they never even fed on the real plants or gave them a second look at them anyway. Snails can be kinda cool in a tank, but they multiply so rapidly that they're more of a nuisance than anything. Live plants also add to tank chemistry levels and frequency that they need to be cleaned. I don't want to discourage live plants. Many people swear by them and want their fish to have natural greens. I am only sharing my personal experience and advice. Usually, cichlids will rearrange their substrate and other surroundings to suit their preference, and often uproot real or fake plants, and need supplements regardless, for that reason. Mine have. They are all in the area of 3-4 inches right now.


sounds like you've just got the wrong fish for plants


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think people add plants for their fish to "get their greens". Not sure if you meant eating them or not.

What kind of algae are you getting? Excess food in the water will increase your nutrient level, which can cause an algae issue. Plants will usually help with this. How long are you keeping your lights on?


----------

